# Any tips for buying a car in Portugal?



## country roads (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi all, not decided if we'll get new or used car. Need some tips on what to ask the dealership so that all is clear and no surprises when checking out on sticker price VS final price.


I am assuming that buying a car at a dealership is about the same in every country, but if I am wrong, please feel free to set me straight.


----------



## Lonerockz (4 mo ago)

CR, actually my experience was very simple compared to buying a car in the USA. Went to a few dealers to check things out. They start by giving you an out the door quote at their "best" discount. In my case it was about 4% off. Price includes all taxes. There might have been some registration fees. I did not use any financing. Went to the Bank before picking it up so I could do a large transaction on my Multibanco card and when I showed up to get the car I was in and out in under an hour (Never that fast in the USA). Maybe it was my lack of speaking Portuguese and my salesman's lack of english, but no upselling, no warranties, no BS.

Only snag was they wanted to sell me the dealer insurance but insisted that I needed an International Driving Permit. I didn't have one at the time. I just used Logo online to get my insurance. I have a motorcycle too and Logo for that. I now have the IDP. Although I'm hearing that is not really necessary.

L.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

country roads said:


> Hi all, not decided if we'll get new or used car. Need some tips on what to ask the dealership so that all is clear and no surprises when checking out on sticker price VS final price.
> 
> 
> I am assuming that buying a car at a dealership is about the same in every country, but if I am wrong, please feel free to set me straight.


GO in, say you are interested in buying a vehicle and want to look at their *“Livro de Reclamações”* which must be available for inspection (though there some online versions). See what others have complained about and the outcome of the complaints before going further.


----------



## sfcal94127 (Dec 17, 2018)

Cars are very expensive here in Portugal. And never accept their statement that the price is non-negotiable. ALWAYS take a simple code-reader ($20 online) . Like second hand car dealers everywhere, they lie with ease, though not as readily as the Portuguese realtors. Often they get very emotional and insulted when you require simple proof of things and talk about their "word" which is worth nothing. You have to get used to it. There are a lot of very nice people here - but realtors and car dealers tend to be both incompetent and staggeringly unscrupulous. This is all from my personal experience.


----------



## stevenconstruction1 (4 mo ago)

sfcal94127 said:


> Cars are very expensive here in Portugal. And never accept their statement that the price is non-negotiable. ALWAYS take a simple code-reader ($20 online) . Like second hand car dealers everywhere, they lie with ease, though not as readily as the Portuguese realtors. Often they get very emotional and insulted when you require simple proof of things and talk about their "word" which is worth nothing. You have to get used to it. There are a lot of very nice people here - but realtors and car dealers tend to be both incompetent and staggeringly unscrupulous. This is all from my personal experience.


 What's a code reader. Like an engine scanner ?


----------

